# FS/FT Black angels



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

2 black lace angels, female, one has laid eggs with a prior mate, nice addition to any angel tank
$10 ea

angels are a nice size.. i would say large but not 100% full grown

reason for selling is because I do not wish them to be in my discus set up any longer

will also trade for a group(10) of full grown cardinals, rummy nose, or black neons

or a group(4-6 depending on what kind) of cories


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Can u post pic on the angels?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

will try to get a photo using my sis camera


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

no pics.. but look exaclty like this fish Google Image Result for http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3248/2650496632_7958480afc.jpg


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well again these guys still for sale


----------



## doc3toes (Dec 6, 2010)

not to thread jack, but ....i was wondering what your experience was with the angels and discus. i was considering it. you can pm me if that is better. thanks.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

They are fine.. but when i had a breeding pair they took over one corner.. but now i have 2 females and they live in harmony.. feel free to come take a peek if you would like to see how they co-exist... i would imagine it could depend on many diff factors to be successful.. but i have had no issues with having them all in the same tank.. I just find the angels boring and am looking in to of a focus on the tank (discus and carnidals and corys)


----------

